# Living In Guatemala



## bettinazourli

Hello everyone !
I moved recently to Guatemala so I just wanted to introduce myself here: don't hesitate if you have questions about the country. 
I live on the Lake Atitlan and it is an incredible place to live : the weather is perfect year-round, the quality of life is excellent ...
Houses to buy here are also very nice to relocate or retire, /SNIP/

Have a nice day !


----------



## NotJustDreaming

Guatemala is on my bucket list for slow travel. Maybe this year. 

How long have you been on Lake Atitlan now? How long did you end up planning your relocation? I’ve read a ton of blog posts from travel bloggers. Could you give a few details about daily life, cost of some things, struggles, surprises etc? I love a peek into daily expat lives.


----------



## meghanexp

I loved Guatemala when I visited it last year! I would love to go back and perhaps live there for awhile.


----------



## nsuraj20081

Hi im Suraj.I would like to know about gautemala.Is it necessary to get a Job offer to come to gautemala.


----------

